# Pcola pier 12/14/13 Bonita and surfers!



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Fishing report for Pcola pier
Bonita 
And one surfer 

There was three kids on the pier throwing lures at surfer and ended up hooking one surfer in the knee. The hook broke off in his knee, nothing too crazy as far as injuries go but the surfer was shook up a bit. Rumor has it that the three kids on the pier were Navarre boys, I can't say for sure if they are or not. 

I will post the video of the hook removal once I get home and figure out how to do it.


----------



## Collard

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Idiots


----------



## southern yakker

Some kids really need there ass beat. I hope he pressed charges on them and teach the rats a lesson. It sucks that these people ruin the pier for everyone else.


----------



## Linkovich

wow...just wow.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

From my understanding the dads of both parties are talking with each other to eliminate the police. If they go back to Pensacola pier there will be arrested for trespassing.


----------



## southern yakker

I'm guessing 12 pages in this thread!


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Yeah, I have some good video of the hook removal.


----------



## Tcheeks38

Hey all not condoning what the kids did as "right" but aren't there rules regarding staying a certain distance away from any fishing pier? Once again, I'm not trolling being a dick or saying the kids were justified in what they did. I'm only asking. I don't fish the piers too often


----------



## salt-life

On another note, how thick were the Bobos? And are they running close to the pomp hole yet or still more towards the end?


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

What the fisherkids did was wrong, yes. However, surfers are not suppose to surf on the east side of the pier and I think the distance is 300 feet.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Bonita were scattered across the pier for an early morning bite. The warm weather today I'm guessing thinned them out some. But there was still a decent amount caught if you were using 65 lb power pro and a bubble rig...


----------



## fairpoint

I hope all involved learned a lesson....I'm sure the more the guys threw at the surfer the closer the surfer got....words were said ,etc......but this time someone got hooked....What is it that makes people that are not and have not paid to fish on the pier to get so close to it ....that the fisherman have to get involved.....it never ceases to amaze me...Boats during cobia season,swimmers in the summer,sailboats,divers,and surfers.....Isnt it named Pensacola Beach FISHING pier.......


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I agree, if the surfers and fisherman as so close they can talk to each other then the surfer is too close.


----------



## southern yakker

It doesn't matter how close they are, yes they shouldn't be that close but it doesn't call for throwing 3 ounces of lead and hooks at the person. Especially when they throw cobia jigs at someone or a boat that could easily kill someone. If someone did that to me that would surely regret it when I come in the pier and take care of business. And its 100 feet from the pier I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Tcheeks38

So does anybody know what these kid's Go-To lure was for "catching" surfers


----------



## Chapman5011

It's probably the guy or his brother from a post a while back that was flipping the bird to tourist taking a picture on that pier. 
He is on here. I'm sure he will be looking for someone saying something about it.


----------



## ThaFish

If he was closer than the allowed proximity, I don't feel quite as sorry for him for getting a hook in his knee. Not saying that I think it's 100% called for that those rats threw a lure at him, but I'm just saying that the surfers should obey the laws of the pier. However, if he was farther than the required distance away then I think that what happened it is totally uncalled for. Since I don't know the details of what happened I don't want to say anything further.


----------



## iJabo

Both parties are at fault, however, the greater fault belongs to the pier fishermen.


----------



## steelhead

iJabo said:


> Both parties are at fault, however, the greater fault belongs to the pier fishermen.


You hit the nail on the head. The pier is not a baby sitting service. Some parents treat it as such.


----------



## Chris V

iJabo said:


> Both parties are at fault, however, the greater fault belongs to the pier fishermen.


Yep. Two wrongs will never make a right


----------



## kahala boy

Chris V said:


> Yep. Two wrongs will never make a right


Someone FINALLY says it. Surfer might have been the in the wrong but trying to stick a hook in him is worse. Make the pier management guys do their job by chasing the surfers off.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qenh-p8haXg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Here is the video...


----------



## bassassassin

I fish at the pier all the time and the kids were definetly not regulars at Pensacola. I hope the surfer presses charges on them.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

no comment... but here's the link to the vid.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I don't think there will be any charges. The cop was saying there's not much I can do, I can put a warrant out for his arrest but all that will happen is he would be arrested and processed. I said yeah but it's going to cost him all that time and at least $100 in bond money. I would much rather him get arrested and spend 2-6 hrs at the jail waiting to get bailed out and then spend $100 to get bonded. And on top of that have a court date, if anything he would be wasting a lot of him time tied up in that.


----------



## Realtor

Glad the hook didn't land in the surfers eye..... or face and give him a scar for the rest of his life..... shameful


----------



## salt_water_guy

Surfers Should not be that close to the pier in the 1st place...wait till 3oz cobia jig comes at them you think the pier staff should keep people out the water close to the pier..They do at Alabama pier


----------



## bay slayer

Those kids were just being idiots. The surfers were really not that close, they kept throwing 3oz diomand jigs at them and eventually someone got hooked. and anyone who has ever thrown a diomand jig knows that those things can easily reach 80-90 yards. those kids were not regulars at all. any regular on pcola wouldnt waste time throwng at people who are that far away and only surfing. those kids were just trying to be cool


----------



## noodlez94

Sounds like the same group that were throwing at navarre pier awhile back at the life guards I think that we're trying to help some one in the water ... Totally agree no need to put some one in harm no mater how close they are to the pier


----------



## Dylan

Whtever with this nonsense...I was there don't know the kids but they shouldn't if done it..what you idiots don't understand is the real fishermen are friends with the surfers and we grew up together..sick of googans giving the pier a bad name..when we were kids the older guys kept us inline..now there to much cop and mommy calling


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

So far in this thread nobody has bad mouthed anyone but the group that was throwing the diamond jigs.


----------



## Realtor

Dylan said:


> Whtever with this nonsense...I was there don't know the kids but they shouldn't if done it..what you idiots don't understand is the real fishermen are friends with the surfers and we grew up together..sick of googans giving the pier a bad name..when we were kids the older guys kept us inline..now there to much cop and mommy calling


 what the fish in your avatar? I can see it very well....


----------



## Dylan

Jim, huh??? Lol


----------



## Realtor

Dylan said:


> Jim, huh??? Lol


 What kind of fish are you holding in your pic? Is that a dolphin?


----------



## Dylan

Yes, mahi a little over 20 lbs


----------



## weedline

the kids were just being kids in my opinion we all were 15 at 1 time and i know i did some stupid stuff they were in the wrong but the surfer was to only difference they hurt someone and could have done worse i hope they learned a lesson and their dads should have given the guy $100 each for his pain and taken that out of the kids christmas but no need to bring the system into it these days everyone always wants to press charges i prefer the old days where the surfer would have gone out on the pier and beaten their asses and it would be done but these days do that and u could be locked up 5 years


----------



## Fishermon

pier rat or pier mice...


----------



## bay slayer

Fishermon said:


> pier rat or pier mice...


 neither...


----------



## southern yakker

weedline said:


> the kids were just being kids in my opinion we all were 15 at 1 time and i know i did some stupid stuff they were in the wrong but the surfer was to only difference they hurt someone and could have done worse i hope they learned a lesson and their dads should have given the guy $100 each for his pain and taken that out of the kids christmas but no need to bring the system into it these days everyone always wants to press charges i prefer the old days where the surfer would have gone out on the pier and beaten their asses and it would be done but these days do that and u could be locked up 5 years


I'm not much older than them,17, and I'd never throw at someone for being too close. I've had people at Bob sikes come right where I was fishing in between the pilings 20 yards from me and all they got was can you move we are fishing here and they moved and apologized. Being non violent will work most of the time.


----------



## KingCrab

:boat:


Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> What the fisherkids did was wrong, yes. However, surfers are not suppose to surf on the east side of the pier and I think the distance is 300 feet.


Bingo !!! 300 ft or 100 yrds. Does surfers, Yakkers, Boats care? Hell no. It should be 500 ft. Swimmers not included & surfers ok On west side at 300 ft. During this time of year it really doesn't matter due to the lack of fish.
You can use the east side to surf when lifeguards are not on duty. I surfed, Got throwed at a lot. Kids will be kids. They were both in the wrong. Did the surfer get a ticket for being to close, No. If yall had to put up with the Ling Boat & regular boat Idiots in the spring you would have some sympathy for the Pier fishermen. I've seen some nice fish lost due to idiots in boats. But Hey ,, Were just Pier Monkeys anyway. Only boat fishermen catch ling According to some. They actually have to recruit the once pier rats to see their fish for them. Lol. You know who u are.


----------



## ghost95

To bad it's actually come to injuring people. Lucky it wasn't an eye.

Yes, they were both wrong but I'm pretty sure assault trumps a code violation.


----------



## Slippery shrimp

*Clowns*

Ghost hit it on the head. Assault trumps a violation everyday.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I agree also.


----------



## WisconsinFisherman

Does not matter if the surfer was "at fault" or too close. PERSONAL INJURY is unacceptable by any standards. Stupid kids should have gotten pier personell to use bull horn to warn the surfer to keep their distance. Had that been me with a large hook in my knee due to some kids stupid actions. Yeah, Police would have had to been called to keep ME from putting them in the hospital. The kids behavior is potentially life threatening. Imagine if that hook hit him in the neck and got the carotid artery. Yeah, VERY Long shot but if the line was pulled hard enough to break the hook off or break the line that could have been a fatal neck shot. What then??? IMO I think mug shots of the kids should be posted at all piers within 100 miles and they should be banned for 5 years minimum to teach them and others that threatening someone's life or body with injury just because they are "to close" is just not acceptable. Let the pier authority handle it. WE public people are not police. Eye, mouth, neck,,,, Wherever the hook flies is just pure luck and fortunately this one got lucky and only got it in the knee. The surfer might just get pissed at "pier people" and instigate them in the future? If not he is a better man then those stupid kids ever will be. NO respect for others well being or safety. Ban them.


----------



## yxlr8urlife

I am new to Pensacola fishing scene. There is a lot that i have to learn when it comes to distances and fishing from a kayak. However, what ever happen to common curtesy? One thing i do not understand is that people do not want to be civil about nothing this days! Would have been to hard to scream at the surfers or try get their attention so they would move? Does it ocurr to people that maybe, however slim of a chance, they could be dealing with someone that doesnt know "pier ettiquette". Throwing lures and weights at people just because they are close is uncalled for in my book. It does not matter if i have fish or not. Human life is worth more than a stupid fish!!!


----------



## PurpleNGold

This reminds me of the dog that chases a car doing 55mph. What exactly they going to do when they catch it???


----------



## Mr Skinny

As a surfer and a fisherman I see no reason any fisherman should throw on a surfer. I know that surfers have the right to be on the west side of the pier in Pensacola but not in Navarre, I do have to say that some of the Navarre Fisherman are way out of line by casting on surfers. :thumbsup:


----------



## foreverfishing

yxlr8urlife said:


> Human life is worth more than a stupid fish!!!


:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## johnf

yxlr8urlife said:


> I am new to Pensacola fishing scene. There is a lot that i have to learn when it comes to distances and fishing from a kayak. However, what ever happen to common curtesy? One thing i do not understand is that people do not want to be civil about nothing this days! Would have been to hard to scream at the surfers or try get their attention so they would move? Does it ocurr to people that maybe, however slim of a chance, they could be dealing with someone that doesnt know "pier ettiquette". Throwing lures and weights at people just because they are close is uncalled for in my book. It does not matter if i have fish or not. Human life is worth more than a stupid fish!!!


I've found on this site that many (not all) pier fisherman believe that because they know the rules (written and unwritten) than it must be common knowledge. Since it's all common knowledge than anyone that is in casting distance is fair game and are out to get THEIR fish. There is no need for warning because they are obviously in the wrong and must be punished by the lords of the pier. 

Some pier fishermen are very good, helpful folks.


----------



## KingCrab

WisconsinFisherman said:


> Does not matter if the surfer was "at fault" or too close. PERSONAL INJURY is unacceptable by any standards. Stupid kids should have gotten pier personell to use bull horn to warn the surfer to keep their distance. Had that been me with a large hook in my knee due to some kids stupid actions. Yeah, Police would have had to been called to keep ME from putting them in the hospital. The kids behavior is potentially life threatening. Imagine if that hook hit him in the neck and got the carotid artery. Yeah, VERY Long shot but if the line was pulled hard enough to break the hook off or break the line that could have been a fatal neck shot. What then??? IMO I think mug shots of the kids should be posted at all piers within 100 miles and they should be banned for 5 years minimum to teach them and others that threatening someone's life or body with injury just because they are "to close" is just not acceptable. Let the pier authority handle it. WE public people are not police. Eye, mouth, neck,,,, Wherever the hook flies is just pure luck and fortunately this one got lucky and only got it in the knee. The surfer might just get pissed at "pier people" and instigate them in the future? If not he is a better man then those stupid kids ever will be. NO respect for others well being or safety. Ban them.


Not taking up for the kids but life threatening? Really ? Pure luck? No respect? On which end? If u got half a brain & u knew you was in throwing distance of fishers on a dock Its ok for u to stay there? Their accuracy 
is far better than u give credit Wiscansin. Stay up there . I'll come to your fishing spot , Paddle in distance of you all fishing. See how u like it. Ignorance always wins. Again Life in harm? A gotcha lure? Wait till a Ling lure gets close to u. Point is If we all used common respect we wouldn't be talking about this BS!!! Oh,, Stupid kid hooks your DA for being to close, So you'll put them in the Hospital? There's a smarter move. G Damn it.


----------



## johnf

yxlr8urlife said:


> I am new to Pensacola fishing scene. There is a lot that i have to learn when it comes to distances and fishing from a kayak. However, what ever happen to common curtesy? One thing i do not understand is that people do not want to be civil about nothing this days! Would have been to hard to scream at the surfers or try get their attention so they would move? Does it ocurr to people that maybe, however slim of a chance, they could be dealing with someone that doesnt know "pier ettiquette". Throwing lures and weights at people just because they are close is uncalled for in my book. It does not matter if i have fish or not. Human life is worth more than a stupid fish!!!





johnf said:


> I've found on this site that many (not all) pier fisherman believe that because they know the rules (written and unwritten) than it must be common knowledge. Since it's all common knowledge than anyone that is in casting distance is fair game and are out to get THEIR fish. There is no need for warning because they are obviously in the wrong and must be punished by the lords of the pier.
> 
> Some pier fishermen are very good, helpful folks.





KingCrab said:


> Not taking up for the kids but life threatening? Really ? Pure luck? No respect? On which end? If u got half a brain & u knew you was in throwing distance of fishers on a dock Its ok for u to stay there? Their accuracy
> is far better than u give credit Wiscansin. Stay up there . I'll come to your fishing spot , Paddle in distance of you all fishing. See how u like it. Ignorance always wins. Again Life in harm? A gotcha lure? Wait till a Ling lure gets close to u. Point is If we all used common respect we wouldn't be talking about this BS!!! Oh,, Stupid kid hooks your DA for being to close, So you'll put them in the Hospital? There's a smarter move. G Damn it.




My point made.:yes:


----------



## 3BARKINGSPIDERS

*Hooking surfers*

I don't understand how purposely trying to hurt someone is ever justified. To me throwing hooks at anybody ignorantly getting too close to the pier is no different than road rage. Some ignorant person annoys us so we think it is ok to cause bodily harm or inflict property damage. Some ignorant people just don't know any better and some just don't care and most will never change. All that happens is both parties start trying to hurt each other. How about go get a life guard or pier manager. Or remember that those people that do what they do don't care and the only one getting frustrated is you / us. When will the human species ever stop acting like animals. The answer is never. All I know is that if I were on the pier and saw this? Those kids would not have thrown a 2nd hook and no knee would have been snagged. Where was the adults. Not just the parents but ADULTS? Ow yeah filming it. Sad all the way around.
Mike


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I only filmed the hook being removed, other than that I wasn't around when any of this took place. Happy New Years


----------



## 3BARKINGSPIDERS

RANDALL2POINT0
You are correct and I retract that statement. My only point is I have no idea how anybody justifies throwing a hook at anybody? THEY CANT. And how could all of our good ol natured Pensacola pier ADULTS sit there and watch that being done? Right is right and wrong is wrong. Us humans bend those lines to justify our actions every day and it is sad.


----------



## isurf55

KingCrab said:


> Not taking up for the kids but life threatening? Really ? Pure luck? No respect? On which end? If u got half a brain & u knew you was in throwing distance of fishers on a dock Its ok for u to stay there? Their accuracy
> is far better than u give credit Wiscansin. Stay up there . I'll come to your fishing spot , Paddle in distance of you all fishing. See how u like it. Ignorance always wins. Again Life in harm? A gotcha lure? Wait till a Ling lure gets close to u. Point is If we all used common respect we wouldn't be talking about this BS!!! Oh,, Stupid kid hooks your DA for being to close, So you'll put them in the Hospital? There's a smarter move. G Damn it.


I guess cops should just fire rubber bullets at people instead of pull them over. How inconsiderate for someone ignorant of the rules to limit your casting range a bit. They should lose an eye or be injured. Fisherman see enough "accidents" involving hooks. We do not need "intentional" hook worries as well. This BS should not be condoned or justified, and if my boy is ever involved in something like this, he will wish he was the surfer.

And where is this common respect you speak of during ling season, when 9 people run from where they are fishing and come throw over my shoulder tangling my line cause someone thinks they see turtle or a shadow? I guess I should start zinging gotchas at them.


----------



## KingCrab

isurf55 said:


> I guess cops should just fire rubber bullets at people instead of pull them over. How inconsiderate for someone ignorant of the rules to limit your casting range a bit. They should lose an eye or be injured. Fisherman see enough "accidents" involving hooks. We do not need "intentional" hook worries as well. This BS should not be condoned or justified, and if my boy is ever involved in something like this, he will wish he was the surfer.
> 
> And where is this common respect you speak of during ling season, when 9 people run from where they are fishing and come throw over my shoulder tangling my line cause someone thinks they see turtle or a shadow? I guess I should start zinging gotchas at them.


Well we agree then, First Shot means 20 Idiots running with lures. Usually experienced fishers don't see accidents. Its The non fishers that caused the accidents. I've surfed a lot longer than u are prolly old. cant remember an incident involving an eye From the pier to a surfer. From fisher to fisher,, Hell yea Buy a non fisher. Maybe we should play ball behind the shooting range. Limit my casting range because u don't care , Go ahead. Its all about respect & common courtesy. Do u think they don't yell at them to move say 20 times? Noooo , They wait & sneak up on them then fire away. Jesus.


----------



## KingCrab

Here's an idea. Anyone who surfs inside the pier range illegal should pay the pier what the fishers pay to fish. That way all our fee's would be cheaper. More money made. We'd all be buds. What do yall pay to surf out there?


----------



## Mr Skinny

The surfers in Pensacola are allowed by law to sit right next to the pier on the west side.


----------



## Kim

After reading all of these posts and some of them are pretty incredible condoning mean spiritedness.


----------



## KingCrab

Mr Skinny said:


> The surfers in Pensacola are allowed by law to sit right next to the pier on the west side.


 U Are 100% Incorrect ghost Rider. Yeah if lifeguard's are off duty & No one is fishing there. Prove me wrong.


----------



## KingCrab

:no:


Kim said:


> After reading all of these posts and some of them are pretty incredible condoning mean spiritedness.


Not to be Mean spired Neded , But u have no "clus" about that. Wha about Lame Stupidedness? Just because your wrong, Were wrong, All wrong, Whaeres the better wrongedness? Its simple, If someone is fishing in an area, Should u swim or surf rite thru that area with no care or conscious of what they are doing or,,, Should u just do it any way & not care? Either way its not anyway your fault. I got to turn my Parents in for my obvious wrong doing as a child. In case yall haven't knoticed ,,6000+ hits.


----------



## albacized

ThaFish said:


> *If he was closer than the allowed proximity, I don't feel quite as sorry for him for getting a hook in his knee*. Not saying that I think it's 100% called for that those rats threw a lure at him, but I'm just saying that the surfers should obey the laws of the pier. However, if he was farther than the required distance away then I think that what happened it is totally uncalled for. Since I don't know the details of what happened I don't want to say anything further.


In my mind, it all has to do with the intentions of the kids involved - regardless of how close the surfer was to the pier...if it were a complete accident (i.e surfer guy was too close and simply swam through lines), then shame on him - hope his boo boo feels better...but if they were intentionally chucking this stuff at him (which is the way I'm understanding it), then they're very lucky if no charges are pressed and the worse thing that happens to them is that they're banned from the pier...


----------

